# Referat: Internetprogrammiersprachen



## Timo19 (17. Jan 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin zur Zeit in einer Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und arbeite gerad ein Referat über Programmiersprachen fürs Internet aus. Dies bezüglich habe ich auch etwas schon zusammengetragen, allerdings bin ich über etwas gestoßen wofür ich mal eure Hilfe bräuchte, vielleicht könnt ihr euch es bzw. mir erklären.

Viele Internet-Anwendungen, wie eCommorce, Forum, CMS, etc., sind in PHP geschrieben. Dieses macht sich allein ersichtlich aus der von Wikipedia stammenden Tabelle z.B. für eCommerce

Liste freier E-Commerce-Software ? Wikipedia

Allerdings wird Java als die am häufigste eingesetzte Programmiersprache fürs Internet angesehen. s. verschiedene einschlägige Quellen über Google u.a. w3c.org

Wer von euch kann sich dieses unterschiedliche Darstellung erklären?


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2013)

> Allerdings wird Java als die am häufigste eingesetzte Programmiersprache fürs Internet angesehen. s. verschiedene einschlägige Quellen über Google u.a. w3c.org


Zeig mal deine Quellen...


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2013)

Ich denke Java ist die häufigste Sprach im Business Bereich. Da geht es oft um Anwendungen die intern in Firmen eingesetzt werden. Bei Banken, Versicherungen, Handel.

Der Vorteil von PHP ist einfach, dass es für Hobby Entwickler leicht zu installieren, erweitern, verwenden ist. Darum sind im End Benutzer Bereich Joomla, Wordpress usw.. auch so stark vertretten.

"häufigste eingesetzte" ist halt eine definitionssache.
Ich denke in Java wird zu Zeit am meisten Code geschreiben. PHP wird aber öfter eingesetzt... alleine Joomla 35 Mio mal heruntergeladen wurde...


----------



## TomTank (17. Jan 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten es kommt auf die Fragestellung drauf an, wie z.b. 

The Top 10 Programming Languages - IEEE Spectrum

sehr schön zu sehen ist.

@Maki: unserem Äffchen


maki hat gesagt.:


> Zeig mal deine Quellen...


Na Google sollt man mindestens kennen und benutzen können. Wie Timo schon schrieb verschiedenen Quellen im Internet. Für den Link habe ich ca. 2 Sekunden gebraucht um ihn zu finden.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2013)

TomTank hat gesagt.:


> @Maki: unserem Äffchen



hmm?, was ist das für eine Sprache?

ich hatte vorher auch schon gesucht, bisher nichts gefunden, 
wenn du weißt was gemeint ist, ruhig posten (also w3c.org)


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2013)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> hmm?, was ist das für eine Sprache?


TomTank hat jetzt 2 Wochen Zeit um über die passende Ausdrucksweise nachzudenken.


[Anmerkung SlaterB: bekannter Mehrfach-Account]


----------

